# Animas Vibe gets CE Marking



## shiv (Jun 2, 2011)

http://multivu.prnewswire.com/mnr/animas/49461/

_Animas Corporation announced today the receipt of CE Mark approval for Animas? Vibe?, the first and only continuous glucose monitoring (CGM)-enabled insulin pump system with Dexcom G4? CGM technology.  Animas? Vibe? brings together the unique features of an Animas? insulin pump and the convenience of Dexcom CGM, which is the only sensor approved for up to seven days of wear._

Wheeee! Now to find a CGM friendly consultant...


----------



## elliebug (Jun 2, 2011)

very exciting, now if only they would make the pump hold more than 200 units it would be perfect!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 2, 2011)

shiv said:


> http://multivu.prnewswire.com/mnr/animas/49461/
> 
> 
> Wheeee! Now to find a CGM friendly consultant...



Passes Shiv a sedative so she calms dowm 

I would suspect it's not the consultant who is going to be the problem but more the PCT. It's them that hold the purse strings and whilst not NICE aproved it would be an uphill struggle to get funding for the sensors.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 2, 2011)

I know that there are expensive costs involved but is it possible to get one of these pumps without PCT support, and if yes how would you arrange it?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 2, 2011)

AJLang said:


> I know that there are expensive costs involved but is it possible to get one of these pumps without PCT support, and if yes how would you arrange it?



HI AJ, 
you can self fund pumps but must have a prescription for it though.
CGMS you can buy without prescription. A lottery win is a must though


----------



## shiv (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi AJ, as Sue says you can self fund a pump but you must have a prescription - aka your consultant or GP must give consent to you using one.


----------



## shiv (Jun 6, 2011)

The Dexcom will apparently cost ?500 which includes 4 sensors. Sensors will be ?186 for a box of 4, or ?50 for individual ones. I don't know yet if that is an introductory offer or the permanent price. This pricing makes it in line with Medtronic.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 7, 2011)

shiv said:


> The Dexcom will apparently cost ?500 which includes 4 sensors. Sensors will be ?186 for a box of 4, or ?50 for individual ones. I don't know yet if that is an introductory offer or the permanent price. This pricing makes it in line with Medtronic.



Hi Shiv,
are they supplied by Animas or Advanced Therapeutics?


----------



## shiv (Jun 7, 2011)

Animas  Animas is now supplying Dexcom, however I don't know if they are supplying them to anyone or just to their own customers (due to the 4th Gen sensor thing...I don't know if it's compatible with the Dexcom 7 system).


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 7, 2011)

shiv said:


> Animas  Animas is now supplying Dexcom, however I don't know if they are supplying them to anyone or just to their own customers (due to the 4th Gen sensor thing...I don't know if it's compatible with the Dexcom 7 system).



Thanks Shiv


----------



## steelcat (Jun 10, 2011)

Doesnt the vibe have everything built in so you only need to get the sensors?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 10, 2011)

steelcat said:


> Doesnt the vibe have everything built in so you only need to get the sensors?



Nope it's the same as the veo in that department


----------



## shiv (Jun 11, 2011)

No, they need a transmitter to send the information to the pump - and from what I understand that's what makes it *so* expensive 

Sensors gathers info, gives it to the transmitter, which sends it to the receiver - the receiver is either within the pump (see Animas Vibe and several Medtronic models) or a separate hand held device (ie Dexcom 7+).


----------

